# Blues are here..



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

4 gators have been landed here in the last few days.Don't ask me no questions.Just remember that you heard it here first.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> 4 gators have been landed here in the last few days.Don't ask me no questions.Just remember that you heard it here first.


April fools was 6 days ago Bluefish....no way

Water's like 42 deg


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

No Foolin' CYT...my name ain't kracka.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> No Foolin' CYT...my name ain't kracka.


Haterrrrrrrrrr. I'm not fishing locally on the bay right now.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I see the promised water coming. I'm ready.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Bunker are everywhere and the blues are working them.
Yes the water is still colder than it should be so the action is hit and miss.
With temps hitting close to 80 next weekend things should turn on


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Saw a bunch of birds working the surf near Bethany on facebook yesterday.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Saw a bunch of birds working the surf near Bethany on facebook yesterday.


It's been like that up n down the coast for the last few weeks. Lots of bunker and herring around with nothing on them but birds.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> Haterrrrrrrrrr. I'm not fishing locally on the bay right now.


Hate on THIS ! Kracka- Barrel lol
View attachment 53658


looks like there was something underneath Them birds....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > Haterrrrrrrrrr. I'm not fishing locally on the bay right now.
> ...


You win at internetting and attaching files.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

View attachment 53690



U happy now , skippy ?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Idda know? Can't side with you guys.......looks like a fresh Chopper on the beach to me....

Can't believe they made up here with the water temp on the beaches around 45.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

CYT said:


> Idda know? Can't side with you guys.......looks like a fresh Chopper on the beach to me....
> 
> Can't believe they made up here with the water temp on the beaches around 45.


Back in the day when i used to fish montauk...I met a retired musician named Percy Heath.He was a staple on the montauk scene. Percy told me about an unusual occurance that happened one yr at the point: It was christmas eve...cold as hell snow was coming down heavy ...and there in the evening -blitzing by the lighthouse -was a large school of frenzied blues gorging on herring...The fall run in montauk is usually all said and done by thanksgiving day every year, the water temps drop quickly and those fish are gone ! What's my point ? these blues don't care about water temp as much as we do ! as long as there is something to feed on-they'll brave colder water to get it ! Don't focus on water temps, bro..get out there and fish...My friend sent me a video sat of gannets diving on bait,mackerel jumping near the surf line as they were being chased by blues....there are waves of fish arriving on our coast...it will be hit or miss for a while until a good number get here...but they are here...so go get 'em !!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I love this logic and agree with it big time. We can't think like fish, ever. That's what makes this game fun!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"It's just bluefish" ...yeah but you guys gotta admit at the first sign of 'em every spring it gets your blood pumping !
and for all the nonbelievers on here ...here is the latest old inlet report :
INDIAN RIVER INLET FISHING REPORT
April 10th, 2018

Things are very slowly starting to get going. Been out of the office for two weeks so lets recap the reports submitted in that time:

A few short stripers have been caught in the Inlet. Bluefish reported on the beach in Fenwick and up at the Cape. Heard a report of stripers on Assateague and Cape Charles.

Jersey shops reporting stripers and blues as well.

So its starting to pop. Water temp is in the low 40's. About 5 degrees lower than last year.

Pretty spring weather coming later this week. Purple Henbit in the fields so flounder not for away!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

Are the tog back at IRI yet?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Plenty of 30"+ fish a few hundred miles south. It's gonna be another good year for spring blues. Fire up the smoker...


----------



## Dark (Oct 15, 2014)

Where can I find these MONSTERS?? Please point the way... Thank you in advance... Trying to get out this weekend.


----------



## Dark (Oct 15, 2014)

I usually don't catch them until mid September or so in Kent Island, but saw this post and EAGER to fish them.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

look at the views this thread has, sad. Tons of report chasers.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> look at the views this thread has, sad. Tons of report chasers.


and you're one of them...don't look next time....


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Put me on the big fish x2


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > look at the views this thread has, sad. Tons of report chasers.
> ...


Lololol says the guy who waited all last spring to hear reports of bass from tackle shops. This time last year DE had 30+lb fish already but you wouldn't know that since the shops never knew or told you.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> Lololol says the guy who waited all last spring to hear reports of bass from tackle shops. This time last year DE had 30+lb fish already but you wouldn't know that since the shops never knew or told you.


Keep telling yourself that story line , Skippy ...maybe it's the only way you can live with yourself for not catching any keepers in the DE surf last spring,when I did...You remind me of a SANDFLEA..always digging yourself into the same hole...LOL !!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > Lololol says the guy who waited all last spring to hear reports of bass from tackle shops. This time last year DE had 30+lb fish already but you wouldn't know that since the shops never knew or told you.
> ...


Again you have no clue what you're talking about. I told you fish were there when you told me you were still waiting on your reports. I had bass to 28lbs, weighed on the boga. 
I offered you a bet last year and it still stands but you won't take it.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

now fellas........"we all need to get along"

Rodney King


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> Again you have no clue what you're talking about. I told you fish were there when you told me you were still waiting on your reports. I had bass to 28lbs, weighed on the boga.
> I offered you a bet last year and it still stands but you won't take it.


You're full of it , Kracka-Barrel ... I don't know why I waste my time responding to a moron....I guess I keep hoping you'll come around someday.....
what was this thread about ? oh yeah , blues...I think someone should try scouting out the pier and adjacent areas this weekend...fish have been caught further up as of yesterday...I am gonna try something a little "off the radar" not far from there tomorrow morning...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm sure lighthouse will let the world know when they show up there


----------



## Dark (Oct 15, 2014)

this is a fishing forum... people like myself go on here to pick up tips and keep up fishing news. Please if its not fishing related keep your negative opinion to yourself. I go to this forum a lot, but most of the time I see a lot of negative and racist statement. Its not what it used to be, before people would be kind enough to post update of their fishing day(s) and point the location of the fishing spot.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree Dark, But I will say both of them are pretty nice guy's as far as helping some one. Now , I'm heading out tomorrow for Blues or what ever, even if I get skunked it's better than sitting on my duff. Fish and you will see. Tight lines. :fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Dark said:


> this is a fishing forum... people like myself go on here to pick up tips and keep up fishing news. Please if its not fishing related keep your negative opinion to yourself. I go to this forum a lot, but most of the time I see a lot of negative and racist statement. Its not what it used to be, before people would be kind enough to post update of their fishing day(s) and point the location of the fishing spot.


 Dark, both are very good fishermen, and do give out some good Info. They do this every year about this time. Not a problem for most of us. Don't look for a fishing spot from them. Area only. IMHO.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

What's wrong with a little "drama" here on the forum....I kinda like it.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

CYT said:


> What's wrong with a little "drama" here on the forum....I kinda like it.


Nothing...but like I told you guys about a yr ago...I post on here cause i'm sick of all the "fake news" fishing reports and sights u gotta pay for...If we all exchange honest info on here...nobody has to pay for fishing info ! Besides ..for those who live 2+ hrs away -I'm sure they'd like a report they can trust if they're gonna drive that far...as far as the drama-No biggie...I don't hate anybody on here...they may get under my skin sometimes...but we're big boys -we can handle it...
Just keep posting reports, guys...if I was a freshwater/tidal guy like andypat I would really appreciate those reports he posts all winter and regularly during the yr...
It's all gonna bust wide open soon...and we won't be talking drama, just kick-ass fishing !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks! I wasn't always a freshwater/tidal guy. I just got old and can't handle the big stuff anymore. I had a good fishing life.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Take that for what it's worth


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> Take that for what it's worth


Well here's the deal : similar reports came out of chincoteague late last week prompting me and one of your guys on SOL (rocks and reds) ..(aka chris t.) to head down and try for rock and black drum...both were being caught well by the netters..However when I got down there some of the locals told me that the fish just aren't biting on rod and reel yet...Too cold ,they are still very lethargic...I tried all day thursday and Rocks and reds fished all day friday and saturday so far with nothing to report ...I don't know if he's staying tomorrow (he has a place down there) but if THAT guy ain't catching ...it must be rough...
So like you said - take that for what it's worth...might be worth a try ...they gotta wake up soon...?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

You should see what's going on in Nj, bay is cold as hell yet the fish are meannnnn. Water in mid 40s and fish blasting pencils to 30+lb


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

They caught one 19" bluefish at the pier this weekend...Take cover ! the place is gonna be a mob scene later on this week !!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> You should see what's going on in Nj, bay is cold as hell yet the fish are meannnnn. Water in mid 40s and fish blasting pencils to 30+lb


Kracka, this video is for you.

Check out this 20min video that popped up on my smart TV. About your boyz up in Jersey.
Notice they all use Van Staal's.

This will get all you Bluefish chasers, including myself...all fire up.
Outstanding video for all the surf rats.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aP5jTJQGZ0


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> They caught one 19" bluefish at the pier this weekend...Take cover ! the place is gonna be a mob scene later on this week !!


.....and I'll be there!

thanks for the report.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Nice video CYT...we had 'em like that at 3r's one day last spring...wind was howling,ocean was rough...but we caught fish like hell until it felt like our arms would fall off !!
And..there were no visible signs of them being there...
as for those van staals...nice if you fish in an environment where you're reel is gonna get dunked...otherwise not worth the $$$ IMO...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Wonder if a Stella is "dunkable"? About the same price. Nah, Stella cost more.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I bet the surf guys catch them good today on the **** four star day. I did, but only crappie, Bass, and one snake head.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Wonder if a Stella is "dunkable"? About the same price. Nah, Stella cost more.


Stella won't handle a dip in the ocean or drop in the sand well at all. Only reels id use for for is a VS or ZB. Had a ZB and wasn't crazy about it, hoping they release a smaller version. 
They were hammering bass like that in Nj over the weekend in a few bay spots up to close to 40lb. Non-stop for hours.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

kurazy kracka said:


> Stella won't handle a dip in the ocean or drop in the sand well at all. Only reels id use for for is a VS or ZB. Had a ZB and wasn't crazy about it, hoping they release a smaller version.
> They were hammering bass like that in Nj over the weekend in a few bay spots up to close to 40lb. Non-stop for hours.


Talking about smaller VS or ZB reels, what I really want now is a Van Staal VR50 for fresh water trout fishing. I just don't know when I can finally get one to pair with my $16 dollar 7 foot ultralight spinning rod from Walmart. That would be a dream combo.


----------

